# Coffeeshop in JLT



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

My friend lives in JLT and she was wondering if there is any good and relaxed coffeeshops where she can get her fix. Any recommendations?


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

There's one in the lobby of Reef Tower, but it's only open during the business week and hours. That's the only one I've come across in JLT. Directly across Sheikh Zayed Rd. is Dubai Marina Mall. They have a Starbucks with a nice lounge and another one across from it. Can't recall the name.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Almas Tower, Bonnington, Lake Terrace, Liwa Heights.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Green Lakes S2 has a Counter Culture Cafe. It is right next to the Dubai Marina metro station.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks guys... will pass on the msgs...


----------



## YELLENA2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

ipshi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend lives in JLT and she was wondering if there is any good and relaxed coffeeshops where she can get her fix. Any recommendations?


there is a place near indigo towers,a small supermarket with a nice cosy out side area that serves a well priced coffee and they have free wifi, rose mart abd coffee
try it out :ranger:


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

ipshi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend lives in JLT and she was wondering if there is any good and relaxed coffeeshops where she can get her fix. Any recommendations?


Hi,
I hope this reply is not too late! I also live in JLT and I've been researching for coffee shops, spas, etc.. Apaprently, there are a lot already. This blog lists down every possible facility in JLT so may be your friend will find it useful. It is:
jltcommunity dot blogspot dot com
I tried a couple of the coffee shops already and I found Peppery Cafe to be one of the nicest.
Good luck!



YELLENA2000 said:


> there is a place near indigo towers,a small supermarket with a nice cosy out side area that serves a well priced coffee and they have free wifi, rose mart abd coffee
> try it out :ranger:


Hi Yelena,
There are several coffee shops in ALMAS tower - one of them is on the 48th floor with great views of Dubai Marina. There is another one on the ground flood. If you prefer normal relaxed coffee shops, then I recommend Peppery Cafe. You can get a list ofevery possible facility in JLT in fact:
jltcommunity dot blogspot dot com

Lol, no I am not marketing for peppery cafe although I love their pizza! I have recently also tried the new ittza pizza place next to Farsi restaurant and it is also very good. I encourage everybody in JLT as part of my community


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

salmamassoud said:


> Hi Yelena,
> There are several coffee shops in ALMAS tower - one of them is on the 48th floor with great views of Dubai Marina. There is another one on the ground flood. If you prefer normal relaxed coffee shops, then I recommend Peppery Cafe. You can get a list ofevery possible facility in JLT in fact:
> jltcommunity dot blogspot dot com


I hope you aren't marketing for peppery cafe ? is it a possibility ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a couple of useful JLT pages on Facebook as well, one is about the JLT Community Market at E Cluster.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You would think this is your blog or something.....


----------

